
Kodak's detection of atomic bomb testing - aaronbrethorst
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a21382/how-kodak-accidentally-discovered-radioactive-fallout/
======
hcs
There's an interesting discussion near the end about Kodak eventually getting
secret access to the plans of upcoming atomic tests, so that they could plan
around them to avoid damage to X-ray film.

~~~
lostlogin
Slightly alarming that fallout was landing in cities 2500 miles away when it
snowed.

------
anabis
We had X-ray film fogging after the Fukushima accident too.
[http://fujifilm.jp/important/article_20110322.html](http://fujifilm.jp/important/article_20110322.html)

